# Average fuel consumption for 2.0l petrol automatic



## r3pr3z3nt (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey Guys!
I have my 2005 X-trail for three weeks now and I'm slightly worried with the average fuel consumption... It's a 2.0 liter petrol with automatic transmission.
I filled the 60 liter tank and I got 440 km out of it [14 liters per 100 km - motorways and urban].
I filled it up again and now the mileage is 15 liters to a 100 km done, even though I'm trying to be very easy on it hence the previous fuel consumption, I accelerate slowly, I do not use air-con at all, I never drive faster than 120km/h, mostly around 80-100 km/h, never switch it to 4WD.
What's the average fuel consumption for that kind of an X-trail...?
I was expecting something like 11,5l/100km, but 15l/100 km seems to be a bit too high?
Does anyone drive a similar X-trail and is willing to share their experiences with the fuel consumption?

Thanks

Ceasar/Dublin


----------



## lobogobo (May 12, 2009)

You definitely have something wrong. My 06 XTrail, 2.4 is getting 8 liters per 100 k's. It has 80'000 k's on it. The millage is great on mine.


----------



## r3pr3z3nt (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah, it sounds unbelievable. I don't think I would ever go below 11l/100 km's.
Does anyone have any experience with a model similar to mine? Or any idea of what might be causing the poor mileage?
Occasionaly I get the "Cyl. no.3 Misfire" error, also the car wouldn't start twice without pumping the accelerator pedal [I think the pump might be giving up...].
I don't have it for long so I don't have an idea about the service history of that car...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Check the the spark plugs, especially in the no. 3 cylinder, if the spark plug gap is closed you have a serious issue on your hands, otherwise replace all spark plugs since you don't know when they were last changed.


----------



## r3pr3z3nt (Mar 22, 2011)

What could it mean if the gap is closed? Timing issue? Why do you think it might be serious?


----------



## lobogobo (May 12, 2009)

He means that the plug may be carboned up and not able to fire.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

r3pr3z3nt said:


> What could it mean if the gap is closed? Timing issue? Why do you think it might be serious?


Each spark plug has a gap at the bottom of it where it ignites, if that gap is closed on any of the spark plugs it means something inside the cylinder head has hit it and cause the gap to close, if that is the case and based on the previously reported issues with lower intake butterfly screws coming loose and finding their way to the engine, one of the cylinder heads (in your case #3) will be severely damaged. I just hope it's not the case and it is only a case of bad spark plugs. Check them out anyway.


----------



## r3pr3z3nt (Mar 22, 2011)

That serious... I hope it's just a clogged up spark plug, I need to check it out ASAP, I wasn't driving for the past couple of days anyway...
I'm not to worried with the plug - it must be something normal - I have no other problems with the car, than the huge appetite for petrol.
It's seriously worrying...
There was this problem with petrol pump as well...
Do you think it could be connected?


----------



## r3pr3z3nt (Mar 22, 2011)

I've checked the spark plugs - all clean and spotless.


----------



## P11SR20DET (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi *r3pr3z3nt*. Congrats on your Xtrail purchase. I have one myself with the QR20 engine. I've had it from new, and it's doing 48,000km. Everything on the motor is stock. For comparison - I get about 13.5 l/100km consumption on mine, with generally hard running (heavy acceleration and cruising altitude = 130 kph :O) and A/C running most of the time. It's a dealer maintained company lease. I've never checked anything on it myself . But the consumption has been that way since day 1. But my consumption is high probably mainly due to my driving style. But if you say you're baby'ing yours - then something's definitely about with it. Could be ignition timing, fuel injectors need cleaning, air intake / maf needs cleaning, etc. You say your spark plugs look fine, so they are supposedly not fouling. I duh know??


----------



## r3pr3z3nt (Mar 22, 2011)

I wouldn't mind if my X-trail would be doing 15l/100km if I fool around, that would be kind of expected, but 15l/100km done in a style that resembles a granny, is way too much. I'll just need to get my mechanic on it - he will have to check the values on his comp.

Sparks look like new, but I'll change them anyway, the same with filters, etc.
P11SR20DET - are you driving an automatic?


----------



## P11SR20DET (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes - automatic, with the 4WD switched on Auto.


----------



## mik2ball (Apr 12, 2011)

New guy here! Just recently got me a 2005 Xtrail LE. So far after 2 weeks of driving I am getting pretty consistent 11L/100KM....55L first fill and 54.6L second fill after 505KM with some more to spare, but I would hate to be stranded.

Mind you this is the 2.5L AUTO mixed city and hwy say a good 70/30 ratio. So overall I am pretty happy with the mileage.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yep, that's about the average for the 2.5LT with a bit of "agressive/sporty" driving thrown in


----------



## r3pr3z3nt (Mar 22, 2011)

What do you think the average for automatic 2.0 should be? My mechanic is trying to tell me, that I should expect 15l out of a 100km, but I'm telling him, that it's not the case, and you're reporting different figures, that he says are hard to believe...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yours should be around 9-11LT/100kms. 15LT is waaaaay too much even for a 2.5LT petrol, unless heavy towing is involved.


----------



## mik2ball (Apr 12, 2011)

I am actually trying to find the sweet spot in getting better mileage and so far if I manage to keep acceleration below 2000rpm and stabilizing/cruising at 95km/h max on the highway. I seem to be gaining quite a few KMs. Mind you the ratio is 70/30 city/hwy driving so it's pretty darn good. I will do an update by next Monday as I won't be need to refill till then


----------



## r3pr3z3nt (Mar 22, 2011)

I've noticed that when I drive around 2000 rpm I get 12 lt/100km - I think that's the best I can do - keep it at around 2000 rev's when accelerating and below 2500rpm when cruising...

Does anyone knows the max torque and max bhp figures for RPM's for the 2.0 petrol automatic?
Also, when are the gears supposed to shift?
And another one - what RPM are you getting when cruising with 120 km/h on flat motorway?


----------



## Vishalramjas (Oct 9, 2015)

Hey guys just bought a used t31 2008 x trail petrol 2.0l engine with 127000km on the clock.. Im getting like 13l/100km, is that something I should be worried about?..


----------



## Vishalramjas (Oct 9, 2015)

Vishalramjas said:


> Hey guys just bought a used t31 2008 x trail petrol 2.0l engine with 127000km on the clock.. Im getting like 13l/100km, is that something I should be worried about?..


13-14l/100km


----------

